

New Use for Cigarette Butts Makes Them Suddenly Worth the Cost of Recycling - cwan
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2010-05/researchers-turn-cigarette-butts-strong-anti-corrosive

======
coderdude
"Constantly replacing rusting pipes is a serious financial drain on oil
producers worldwide [...]"

A serious financial drain on $20-$50 billion dollars profit. (Exxon Mobil,
2009 and 2008).

~~~
dmfdmf
The absolute profit numbers are misleading. These companies have huge capital
investments, so the return on capital invested is not excessive but about
average for other capital intensive industries. All companies try to reduce
cost, so no surprise that oil producers want to minimize "serious financial
drain", i.e. the cost, of maintaining pipelines, etc.

